# Of Maedhros



## Mithrellas.Dagoranna (Sep 26, 2017)

Is it possible for Maedhros to have a wife and a child/children? Perhaps sometime when he leads his union.


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 27, 2017)

Possible I suppose. But Tolkien made no mention of any such relationships.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 27, 2017)

In one of his copies of _The Return of the King_, Tolkien noted that Maedros (a later form of the name) appears to have been unwedded.

The fuller note deals with the parentage of Celebrimbor.


----------

